# what makes you forget (dp) ?



## anarkii (Jul 2, 2011)

Which things that you do make you "forget" DP. Hobbies? Work? etc.

I do some kickboxing. Getting punched in the face makes me forget DP. 
Im also a geek bc i play boardgames and have fun with friends hanging out together.

oh and yeah. having sex makes me forget too.

what makes you forget?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

Work mostly.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

work. videogames. amazing music. hot girls.

the end.


----------



## christeltje (Oct 8, 2011)

Watching televisionseries/movies online and eating.


----------



## Wonderland_j17 (Oct 18, 2011)

anarkii said:


> Which things that you do make you "forget" DP. Hobbies? Work? etc.
> 
> I do some kickboxing. Getting punched in the face makes me forget DP.
> Im also a geek bc i play boardgames and have fun with friends hanging out together.
> ...


alcohol,sex,sleep,a dark room with music, writing poetry.


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

I never forget it, but certain things help me live with it and bring me happiness. Riding horses, talking to people who are important in my life, reaching goals (running, piano, studying, etc.). And eating lol. Food helps


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

EATING! YES! Im fat noww....


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

And sex. But im fat now... so less of that.


----------



## derkdiggler (Oct 19, 2011)

sex and alcohol mmmm,mmmmhhh, those are my favorite


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

ya. DP makes you fat.


----------



## anarkii (Jul 2, 2011)

PhoenixDown said:


> ya. DP makes you fat.


oh rly?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Interracial porn


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

Great post idea! For me any activity thats very involving and demanding. A busy day at work, excercise, dog training, sex, or a good novel.


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

PhoenixDown said:


> ya. DP makes you fat.


I find eating something really tasty helps in the moment. But getting fat depresses me and makes the dp worse. So I don't use food. But maybe I'm just vain! lol!


----------



## Grublet (Jun 25, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

I used to box and for a little moment there I may have forgot it but nothing really anymore can do that. It is always all up in my face


----------



## Aspire (Jan 6, 2013)

weird but... phone calls make me forget
Sometimes work but that's with episodes


----------



## chazhe (Nov 12, 2012)

talking, decorating,internet, and eating! but they work temporarily and never make dp go away completely..........


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

drugs, alcohol, fighting, fucking, sleep


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

so many people wrote down sex. really? I still crave it and have a libido to some extent but my orgasm is non existent except for blowing my baby gravy every where. But there is no euphoria, or waves of pleasure as there once was. It's too disheartening because the very act reminds me of what I'm still missing. Those that wrote sex, do you guys orgasm?

it seems as of now only tv, movies, and sports distract me enough to where I don't 'feel' it. But most things are just reminders of what is not.


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

little animals and kids


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

video games and a good movie and socializing and working and music and eating mexican food and sex and and going to school and just generally being busy


----------

